# Full HD Mkv ruckelt an Filme PC.



## kloanabua (26. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab mir auf meinem Gamerpc einen Blurayfilm als mkv umgewandelt. 
An diesem wird auch alles flüssig wiedergegeben mit Vlc und Testversion von Powerdvd 14.
Aber an meinem PC den ich mir zusammengebastelt hab um ihn an meinem Fernseher zu betreiben und Filme abzuspielen ruckeln bzw hängen diese ein wenig, mit Vlc ist es etwas besser als mit der Powerdvd Testversion beidemale Hardwarebeschleunigung an. 
An der Hardware glaub ich kanns nicht liegen oder? 
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 9300 4x 2,5 Ghz 
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD4850 1 gb Ram verbunden mit DVI-HDMI noname Adapter 
RAM: 4 Gb Geil irgendwas..  
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit ist Neuinstalliert drauf. 
Grafiktreiber ist der neueste der noch die 4000er HD Serie unterstützt. 

Wäre dankbar für Tipps und Hinweise


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Oktober 2014)

hast du den richtigen Codec installiert ?

K-Lite Codec Pack (64 Bit) - Download - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Quat (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich würd ebenfalls bein den Codecs beginnen. Allerdings auf keinen Fall die 64x Version und schon garnicht von Bild sondern wohl eher von der original Download-Seite!
Die 64x-Version hat im letzten Jahr sehr gute Vortschritte gemacht, kann aber bei weitem noch nicht mit der Stabilität der 32 Bit Version mithalten.
Mittlerweile ist die 64er Version in der 32er integriert, also nicht extra suchen. Man läd beide Versionen herrunter.
Die Auswahl erfolgt dann z.B. durch die Wahl des Players; MPC-HC oder halt MPC-HC64.
Zum Film schauen ist der VLC wegen der miserablen Bildqualität nun wirklich nicht geeignet; zum schnellen Testen aber schon. Den Unterschied wirst du selbst kennen, PowerDVD sieht um Welten besser aus als VLC und kostet eigentlich nur geringfügig mehr Leistung. MPC-HC tendiert eher zu PowerDVD.
Zur Hardware; der Film kommt nicht über WLAN stimmt's?!!


----------



## J4ckH19h (26. Oktober 2014)

Genau... vll ist des netzwerk oder ein langsamer usb stick o.ä. das prob wenn der film nicht auf der platte liegt.


----------



## Schiassomat (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte bei meinem alten PC mit Phenom X4 955 immer das Problem das sich das Teil selbstständig runter getaktet hat, dann hat`s zu ruckeln angefangen und der CPU Taktet wieder rauf.
Das ganze hat sich dann  von selbst gelöst als ich das Teil auf 4GHz Übertaktet habe.

Möglicherweise ist das die Ursache, schau mal mit CPU-Z nach wie das Taktverhalten des CPU`s ist wenn du einen Film schaust.


----------



## kloanabua (26. Oktober 2014)

Danke schonmal! 
Takt schau ich nachher und das Codec Pack, das hab ich nämlich nicht installiert. 
Die Filme sind auf einer externen USB 3.0 4TB Festplatte (Intenso Memory Center) via USB 2.0 Port verbunden da nichts anderes auf dem Mainboard vorhanden.


----------



## J4ckH19h (26. Oktober 2014)

Ok platte + usb 2.0 sollte dicke reichen.


----------



## kloanabua (26. Oktober 2014)

Also mit dem Codec Pack und MPC-HC64 läufts merklich besser aber auch nicht so flüssig gefühlt wie auf meinem anderen PC.
Cpu taktet zwischen 2 und 2,5 Ghz 
Was ich nicht versteh ist das es mit Powerdvd schlechter läuft, das ist doch eigentlich ein Kaufprogramm?

Nachtrag: wenn ich ne DVD einlege (Der Hobbit) hat auch mit kleineren Hängern zu kämpfen. 
Wie vorher Cpu Takt zwischen 2-2,5 Ghz und Auslastung von maximal 7%


----------



## J4ckH19h (26. Oktober 2014)

Hm.. chipsatztreiber vom mb sind aber drauf oder?


----------



## kloanabua (27. Oktober 2014)

J4ckH19h schrieb:


> Hm.. chipsatztreiber vom mb sind aber drauf oder?



Jep von der Asus Seite runtergeladen..


----------



## shadie (27. Oktober 2014)

in wie viel Hz liegt der Film vor?

Klingt für mich danach als würde der PC auf z.b. 60hz laufen und das so an den TV schicken, der film aber in den standartmäßigen 23,976 hz vorliegen, das gibt dann ordentliche Ruckler ohne das es mit dem System was zu tun hat.

Das Problem umgehe ich bei meinem HTPC mit XBMC, da gibts eine Einstellung dass die HZ zahlen automatisch angepasst werden an den Film.
Dort würde ich ansetzen!


----------

